# Cyclone Gray GTOs, show me your aftermarket wheels



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting wheels for my 06 Cyclone Gray... but I have no idea what color/style I should go for! If anyone has any pics of their Cyclone Gray with aftermarket wheels, show me please!


----------



## go4GTO (Jan 12, 2006)

MrPopular said:


> I'm thinking about getting wheels for my 06 Cyclone Gray... but I have no idea what color/style I should go for! If anyone has any pics of their Cyclone Gray with aftermarket wheels, show me please!


I have a link to offer you.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11072


----------



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Personally it doesn't matter what color the car is...I would put Boyd Coddington rims on, period. They just look PERFECT on our cars....yeah they are pretty pricey but I would not even think about putting another wheel on other than that..and if that means I have to save $$$ for a year or two then so be it. That's how much I like them. Hope this helps.

Shock


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going to get Ruff Racing 279's in hyperblack or Axis Pentas in Hyperblack. BTW, Hyperblack or Gunmetal wheels look awesome with our cars.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

TSW Thruxtons.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

Shockrock3 said:


> Personally it doesn't matter what color the car is...I would put Boyd Coddington rims on, period. They just look PERFECT on our cars....yeah they are pretty pricey but I would not even think about putting another wheel on other than that..and if that means I have to save $$$ for a year or two then so be it. That's how much I like them. Hope this helps.
> 
> Shock


those are some nice wheels. :agree


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> TSW Thruxtons.


+1 bad azz


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the TSW Thruxtons as well. What size bolt pattern would be best? I do not want to get into rolling the fender, scooping etc to fit tires in. I would LOVE to have 275's on the REAR and 245's up front as this car is not my daily driver and will be garaged once the snows hit. Info on the bolt pattern and largest wheel would be awesome.


----------



## beddow (Oct 11, 2006)

*ASA AR-1's 17x8fr/17x9rr*

Here is an option









Eric B.


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

everyone will this i am crazy because who puts dubs on a gto but here are my wheels i just ordered that arrived today. I wont have photos until i get them mounted/balanced. Oh and its 15 degrees in iowa right now, also. The reason i went with 20" wheels is just for some flash when i drive around town, but i will be purcahsing a seperate set of wheels/tires for the track sometime soon.

Helo Spec 
front 20x8.5 (2" lip)
rearn 20x9.5 (3.5" lip)


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are my AZA 18" 245 up front and 265 in back. Wish I had a better pic.


----------



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

*Cyclone Grey wheels*

I lowered mine an inch and added TSW Nogaro Silver with Polished Lip. Looks great. Good luck! Casey

http://wheelstudio.com/catalog/prod.../8178?osCsid=da00c7752c76ccb70f56eb504c5bb489


----------

